# Rave mocha java



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Omg how nice is this coffee, so much more than the signature blend

that is all:coffee:


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well that's good news. I ordered some the other day and it will be here in a day or so. Have sampled the Signature for the first time, so it will be nice to be able to compare the two.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just ordered 1kg of Signature. Will have a go of these once they've gone


----------

